# 1911 of my choice



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Well guys im in the process of ordering a Smith & Wesson 1911 its the SW1911 in stainless what do yins think. I havnt heard anything bad about this pistol so i ordered it today


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

did you read this thread first?
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1724


----------

